# [EVDL] Battery Cable Price



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just checked on the price of 2/0 AWG marine battery cable at my
local marine equipment shop and they are charging $7.?? a foot.
The stuff that they sell is made for the marine environment and is tin
plated or something to resist corrosion. I figure I don't need this
feature and hoped that there was a cheaper option.
What is a reasonable price for the 2/0 cable?
Where is a good place if I decide to order it?


Cheers,
-- 
Tehben
'90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
'hElix EV'
Website: www.helixev.com
evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's in the $2 range here:

https://weldingsupply.securesites.com/cgi-bin/einstein.pl?Next::1:UNDEF:OR:A2:A

Also, local welding supply stores, and tractor supply have it on
spools. Maybe even HomeDepot/Lowes.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

try welders cable it is great for ev applications
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Tehben Dean<mailto:[email protected]> 
To: EV mail list<mailto:[email protected]> 
Sent: Monday, August 27, 2007 7:10 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Battery Cable Price


I just checked on the price of 2/0 AWG marine battery cable at my
local marine equipment shop and they are charging $7.?? a foot.
The stuff that they sell is made for the marine environment and is tin
plated or something to resist corrosion. I figure I don't need this
feature and hoped that there was a cheaper option.
What is a reasonable price for the 2/0 cable?
Where is a good place if I decide to order it?


Cheers,
-- 
Tehben
'90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
'hElix EV'
Website: www.helixev.com<http://www.helixev.com/>
evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225<http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev<http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev>
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You will find 4AWG 2058 strands tinned OFC cable at 1,35$ here:

http://stores.ebay.fr/KnuKonceptz-com_Power-Wire_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ3QQftidZ2QQtZkm

They have other sizes also though more expensive ($3.25 for high quality
1/0)

i'm very happy with other the pond service and product so from USA it should
be even best :^)

regards,
Philippe



2007/8/28, FRED JEANETTE MERTENS <[email protected]>:
>
> try welders cable it is great for ev applications
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Tehben Dean<mailto:[email protected]>
> To: EV mail list<mailto:[email protected]>
> Sent: Monday, August 27, 2007 7:10 PM
> Subject: [EVDL] Battery Cable Price
>
>
> I just checked on the price of 2/0 AWG marine battery cable at my
> local marine equipment shop and they are charging $7.?? a foot.
> The stuff that they sell is made for the marine environment and is tin
> plated or something to resist corrosion. I figure I don't need this
> feature and hoped that there was a cheaper option.
> What is a reasonable price for the 2/0 cable?
> Where is a good place if I decide to order it?
>
>
> Cheers,
> --
> Tehben
> '90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
> 'hElix EV'
> Website: www.helixev.com<http://www.helixev.com/>
> evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225<
> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev<
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you're looking for 4/0 cable, (96 strand I believe), I can supply 11'6" lengths for $30, two for $50, shipping included. They're salvaged from '80's BMW's, routed inside the car connecting the trunk battery to the firewall. If the ends are too corroded for ICE tweakers, they go to EV use. 
The OD of the copper is .415", molded on insulation and stiffer than welding cable. 
Several listees have 'em. I find a few a month, so quantities are limited. 

-Harry Houck, Fresno, CA
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

$7.xx a foot is cheaper than "evparts.com"

http://www.evparts.com/shopping/search.php?concatenation=AND&case_sensitive=0&Search=search&stringtsf=2%2F0

$8.85 US for black; shipping not included.
Its good cable (I bought some a while back for a little less than $6 a 
foot, which I thought was high then.)

Whats going on?
I've heard China this, China that....
Are Chinese purchases really driving these prices up?


Ed Cooley





"vehiculeselectriques.free.fr" <[email protected]> 
Sent by: [email protected]
08/28/2007 09:50
Please respond to
Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>


To
"Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
cc

Subject
Re: [EVDL] Battery Cable Price






You will find 4AWG 2058 strands tinned OFC cable at 1,35$ here:

http://stores.ebay.fr/KnuKonceptz-com_Power-Wire_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ3QQftidZ2QQtZkm


They have other sizes also though more expensive ($3.25 for high quality
1/0)

i'm very happy with other the pond service and product so from USA it 
should
be even best :^)

regards,
Philippe



2007/8/28, FRED JEANETTE MERTENS <[email protected]>:
>
> try welders cable it is great for ev applications
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Tehben Dean<mailto:[email protected]>
> To: EV mail list<mailto:[email protected]>
> Sent: Monday, August 27, 2007 7:10 PM
> Subject: [EVDL] Battery Cable Price
>
>
> I just checked on the price of 2/0 AWG marine battery cable at my
> local marine equipment shop and they are charging $7.?? a foot.
> The stuff that they sell is made for the marine environment and is tin
> plated or something to resist corrosion. I figure I don't need this
> feature and hoped that there was a cheaper option.
> What is a reasonable price for the 2/0 cable?
> Where is a good place if I decide to order it?
>
>
> Cheers,
> --
> Tehben
> '90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
> 'hElix EV'
> Website: www.helixev.com<http://www.helixev.com/>
> evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225<
> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev<
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It seems like this cable is meant for 12V vehicle use. It might not be a 
problem, but be sure that the insulation is rated at least as high as your 
pack voltage.

Phil


>From: "vehiculeselectriques.free.fr" <[email protected]>
>Reply-To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
>To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
>Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery Cable Price
>Date: Tue, 28 Aug 2007 15:50:38 +0200
>
>You will find 4AWG 2058 strands tinned OFC cable at 1,35$ here:
>
>http://stores.ebay.fr/KnuKonceptz-com_Power-Wire_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ3QQftidZ2QQtZkm
>
>They have other sizes also though more expensive ($3.25 for high quality
>1/0)
>
>i'm very happy with other the pond service and product so from USA it 
>should
>be even best :^)
>
>regards,
>Philippe
>
>
>
>2007/8/28, FRED JEANETTE MERTENS <[email protected]>:
> >
> > try welders cable it is great for ev applications
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: Tehben Dean<mailto:[email protected]>
> > To: EV mail list<mailto:[email protected]>
> > Sent: Monday, August 27, 2007 7:10 PM
> > Subject: [EVDL] Battery Cable Price
> >
> >
> > I just checked on the price of 2/0 AWG marine battery cable at my
> > local marine equipment shop and they are charging $7.?? a foot.
> > The stuff that they sell is made for the marine environment and is tin
> > plated or something to resist corrosion. I figure I don't need this
> > feature and hoped that there was a cheaper option.
> > What is a reasonable price for the 2/0 cable?
> > Where is a good place if I decide to order it?
> >
> >
> > Cheers,
> > --
> > Tehben
> > '90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
> > 'hElix EV'
> > Website: www.helixev.com<http://www.helixev.com/>
> > evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225<
> > http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225>
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > For subscription options, see
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev<
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev>
> > _______________________________________________
> > For subscription options, see
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
>_______________________________________________
>For subscription options, see
>http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_________________________________________________________________
Find a local pizza place, movie theater, and more….then map the best route! 
http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&ss=yp.bars~yp.pizza~yp.movie%20theater&cp=42.358996~-71.056691&style=r&lvl=13&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=950607&encType=1&FORM=MGAC01


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I ordered mine from McMaster Carr. They have the
standard 2/0 welding cable for $2.37/FT and the
Vu-tron for 3.49/FT, The Vu-tron is the real fine high
strand count cable that is very flexible. The catalog
page is here:
http://www.mcmaster.com/ctlg/DisplCtlgPage.aspx?ReqTyp=CATALOG&CtlgPgNbr=3263&RelatedCtlgPgs=761,3263&term=Welding%2bCable&sesnextrep=528249917742944&ScreenWidth=1920&McMMainWidth=1713
Sorry for the long URL, you can go to mcmaster.com and
type in welding cable as well. You have to pay for
shipping but it's not that bad and they are really
fast. I've ordered stuff in the morning and had it on
my doorstep that evening after work, not a usual
occurrence but next day is the general rule depending
on how close you are to one of their distribution
centers.

TiM

__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Tired of spam? Yahoo! Mail has the best spam protection around 
http://mail.yahoo.com 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You sure don't need tinned cable. You need fine stranded cable to increase
surface area and make it more bendable. Though that cable would work. I
myself have bought 70 feet of 2/0 welding cable on ebay for $100 for first
50 feet brand new neoprene 2/0 and $17 for 20 more feet fine stranded
welding cable. The next day I was watching an auction and it ended with NO
bids at all , it was 50 feet for $45 shipped. So yes, people do resell old
stuff and sometimes no one bids. For brand new cable a good price is $2 per
foot and for used cable $1.35 per foot.

Of course wholesale is probably in $3.20 /ft range a retailer actually pays
for it. 



> Tehben Dean wrote:
> >
> > I just checked on the price of 2/0 AWG marine battery cable at my
> > local marine equipment shop and they are charging $7.?? a foot.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You shouldn't assume that the listed prices are current. My most recent
purchase of McMaster-Carr's 2/0 Super Vu-Tron (orange color, fine strand)
came in over $6/ft.
Its listed price was nearly half of that.

Richard Rau
Northwest Electric Vehicles
Corvallis, OR

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of TiM M
Sent: Tuesday, August 28, 2007 11:36 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery Cable Price

I ordered mine from McMaster Carr. They have the
standard 2/0 welding cable for $2.37/FT and the
Vu-tron for 3.49/FT, The Vu-tron is the real fine high
strand count cable that is very flexible. The catalog
page is here:
http://www.mcmaster.com/ctlg/DisplCtlgPage.aspx?ReqTyp=CATALOG&CtlgPgNbr=326
3&RelatedCtlgPgs=761,3263&term=Welding%2bCable&sesnextrep=528249917742944&Sc
reenWidth=1920&McMMainWidth=1713
TiM


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Is 2/0 heavy enough?

Dave Delman
1981 DeLorean Conversion
My WarP 9 is supposed to arrive tommorrow!

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dave Delman wrote:
> 
> > Is 2/0 heavy enough?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Tehben Dean wrote:
> 
> > Before I actually purchase, would there be any benefit to
> > using #2 if I found deal?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I just checked pricing on ultraflex welding cable (black only 
at a local welding supply store and I can get the #4 for $1.60 a foot
and the #2 is somewhere over $2 per ft.
I haven't checked on terminal pricing yet but I know I can get tinned
copper ones locally. I think they are somewhere between 1 and 2 bucks
each.
I guess I will need around 60 of them...

> 30 second duration for 75 C rise (This would be for a "peppy" EV)
>
> Gauge RMS Amps
> 4 530
If this means what I think it means, it seems like #4 should be plenty
adequate...

Cheers,
-- 
Tehben
'90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
'hElix EV'
Website: www.helixev.com
evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>From: ampaynz1 <[email protected]>
>Reply-To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
>To: [email protected]
>Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery Cable Price
>Date: Tue, 28 Aug 2007 11:51:42 -0700 (PDT)
>
>
>You sure don't need tinned cable. You need fine stranded cable to increase
>surface area and make it more bendable.

Fine stranded cable is a good idea - it's more flexible and easier to work 
with. But, the increased surface are makes no difference as far as EV use 
goes. The surface area is only important at very high frequencies.

Phil

_________________________________________________________________
Now you can see trouble…before he arrives 
http://newlivehotmail.com/?ocid=TXT_TAGHM_migration_HM_viral_protection_0507


----------

